# Trouble loggin in!!!!



## rufc (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't seem to be able to log in using internet explorer, have to use firefox!!! Anyone else experienced same?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Everyone the forums broke clear your cookies and it will work hopefully this will be fixed soon

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Try this:

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

That's good advise, but if you delete all cookies you'll have to login again to all your other internet sites. I simply browsed the cookies for the tt-fourm and deleted those.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Marco34 said:


> That's good advise, but if you delete all cookies you'll have to login again to all your other internet sites. I simply browsed the cookies for the tt-fourm and deleted those.


I found that didn't work with IE8 due I think to the way it now caches cookies and I had to delete the lot. I believe it's a problem with IE8.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > That's good advise, but if you delete all cookies you'll have to login again to all your other internet sites. I simply browsed the cookies for the tt-fourm and deleted those.
> ...


Ah fair enough. I use Firefox. Long ditched IE primarily as it's a pain at work and have become to like Firefox more.


----------

